
iMapping (infinite zoom knowledge base that supports cloning) - rhinovshippo
https://www.imapping.info/beispiel-maps/
======
rhinovshippo
Note: I've linked to a subpage of that website as I think the video on the
page gives the best idea of what the application is about

